# Wood River Template



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I purchased a Wood River (Half Blind) Dovetail Jig from WoodCraft. When I got home, I realized the instructions do not tell me guide bushing and router bit dimensions. Anyone out there have this jig?.. or know any secrets? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

For half-blind dovetails, the size of the guide bushing and the geometry of the bit isn't critical. As long as the guide bushing will fit into the jig all the way, you'll be OK. The geometry of the bit cuts both halves, so the joint will fit OK. Just measure the spacing, so there's enough stock left between the cuts.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank You Ralph. I hoped it would be that simple, but wanted to be confident.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI OPG

This jig is not setup as the normal dovetail jig.

"Requires 1/2"-14 degree dovetail Bit (not included) and 5/8" template guide bushing (not included)"

Buy Dovetail Jig 12" at Woodcraft.com

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020394/22194/Dovetail-Jig-12.aspx#Reviews


http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-router-template-guide-set-95160.html
========



OPG3 said:


> I purchased a Wood River (Half Blind) Dovetail Jig from WoodCraft. When I got home, I realized the instructions do not tell me guide bushing and router bit dimensions. Anyone out there have this jig?.. or know any secrets? Any help will be appreciated.


----------

